# Didn't see any scorps, but was stil a great trip!



## MorbidPh8 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I went to Peralta Trail at the south end of the Superstition Mountains in AZ. Was hoping to see some scorps, but the only things living under rocks where termites and ants. I saw a bunch of Lizards. Mostly Greater Earless Lizards, and some whiptails. Even though I didn't catch anything here are some picks of where we where at. We got there at 6am and left by 9am the weather was beautiful... Will definitely go there again.





































I really wish we would of took more pics. We where just so exited be out, and the hike was so beautiful we just dumb forgot about the camera. lol


----------

